# caging an unopened queen cell



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Bjorn,

I know nothing of queen raising
but if you can put the cell in a cage why can't you just put it in a mating nuc
this is a question from someone who doesn't know the answer

Dave


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey Dave,
I could if I had the time and enough mating nucs needed for this many.
I could pull mated queens from my existing mating nucs, but this (stated above)would be alot faster.
And I would have to just turn around and reintroduce the mated queens into nucs anyways. I just figured if I caged the virgins for a few days, it would be easier to do it when ready.
I'm not even sure if I'll be doing this, but as I thought out the scenario, these questions popped up. Its nice to know one way or another just the same.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

BjornBee said:


> I will be not able to pull one of my grafts. Schedule is a bit off and I have a prior commitment.
> So what I plan on doing is using the hair roller type cell cages to hold the queens for a day or two once they emerge.
> I will pull the cells (wooden base) off the grafting bar, and just lay them on top of the frames once inside the hair roller cages..
> 
> ...


Hi Bjorn,
You can put the cell protector for your queen cells so none of the queens can kill the others. No need to put attender bees in individual cell protectors as long as the bees can feed the queens from outside the protecter, so no need for bees inside. The queens are going to emerge 11th or 12th day after grafting and the bees are going to feed them. It is not advisable to prolong the virgins in those cages, 1-2 days, they have a ticking clock for matting. Handling virgins and introducing them to other colonies or nucs is a very delicate process. If the wings are damaged everything is compromised. 
Personally when I graft I make sure that I am not busy 10 days latter.
Gilman


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Another option...
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/incubator/incubator1.jpg
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/incubator/incubator2.jpg
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/incubator/incubator3.jpg
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/incubator/incubator4.jpg


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>If I pull them on day 13 or 14, and the bees do not have the capping wax off the end of the cells, will the queen have any problems chewing through on her own?

No.

>Does the queen need any attendants inside the roller cage for stimulation in emerging from the cell?

No.

Just don't leave them too long. I've had them die when they are in the hair curlers too long. I wouldn't leave them more than a day or two.


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

No reason why you can't let the hatch out in a hive in individual cages. You can use the hair curler cages, an incubator bar like the one posted (I use a similar one with screen on the sides because I find it easier to see and gives mroe space for contact with the queen). 

I also use a simple mesh cage when doing II queens (http://www.honeyrunapiaries.com/store/images/wire_cage2.jpg ) I first saw these at Sue Cobey's class, but since have run into a picture of them in a book from 1911. Just attach the cell to the plug and place in a hive/bank. They effectively can be banked just like mated queens (assuming they get out in time to mate). I've had very few die in the larger cages.

-Tim


----------

